# Okay, I give up.



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

What do you people want from me exactly?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 5, 2010)

Stop making stupid topics like this that have no purpose except to gain more attention for yourself.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 5, 2010)

^


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not trying to get attention, really, you people are driving me through the wall.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to get attention, really, you people are driving me through the wall.


You're doing the same to us.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

ur moneez lololololool


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jan 5, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ur moneez lololololool


BR?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;3


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

"o baw i wana die" "o baw im melodruimatic" "o baw"

BAW BAW BAW


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jan 5, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i repot u

hueahuehauheahaehaheuhueah


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pot you say?

Where?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 5, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its in the pipe man :3 Go on take a drag... I love pot...


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe I should just ..........


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huhu


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> What do you people want from me exactly?


Uz gota nawt b leik mega!


----------



## RiiRii (Jan 5, 2010)

I WANT CHEESE FROM YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAUSE IM HUNGRY!


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

I WANT YOU TO WANT MEEEE
I NEED YOU TO NEED ME
I'D LOVE YOU TO LOVE MEEEE
I'M BEGGGIN YOU TO BEG MEEEE


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

*censored.3.0* TBT.


----------



## Hedgie1 (Jan 5, 2010)

isn't that a good thing =o i mean nobody really post nothing on these forums, except him 
and forums are made for talking i don't the problem =/


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> What do you people want from me exactly?


I'm not quite exactly sure what you are talking about, but I kinda get it.

Solutions:

I. If people are bugging you, ask them to stop.
II. Leave TBT for a while. (Take a break)


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* I love TBT.


Now now lets be a nice boy!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go away


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 5, 2010)

You always got me Rocky.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You always got me Rocky.


Yeah, you and Miku.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

What I don't get is if you think TBT sucks so bad, why don't you just leave already?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> What I don't get is if you think TBT sucks so bad, why don't you just leave already?


The bigger the hole the better.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Maybe I should just ..........


We don't want you to do this.

IF YOU LEAVE.

ACTUALLY LEAVE.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Rockman, can you do me a favor?


----------



## lightningbolt (Jan 5, 2010)

i'm just waiting for you to give me my Avatar and Banner


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Hey Rockman, can you do me a favor?


*censored.9.10*?

Sure.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

Guys, Rockman is obviously going through a wave of PMS or manstruation.
I think we should all let him know that we're here for him and comfort him, and give him tampons. 

Or perhaps push him off a cliff.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Guys, Rockman is obviously going through a wave of PMS or manstruation.
> I think we should all let him know that we're here for him and comfort him, and give him tampons.
> 
> Or perhaps push him off a cliff.


Go for number two!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Guys, Rockman is obviously going through a wave of PMS or manstruation.
> I think we should all let him know that we're here for him and comfort him, and give him tampons.
> 
> Or perhaps push him off a cliff.


Perhaps it's time for me to S T F U?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, of course not.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
Of course.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else?


----------



## Micah (Jan 5, 2010)

And what's the point of this topic?


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

look he changed his signature


----------



## AndyB (Jan 5, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> And what's the point of this topic?


To get *more* attention. To which he claims he's not.


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Hormones. <_<


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jan 5, 2010)

what do give an injured parakeet

TWEETment


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 5, 2010)

Ummmm not really sure what you guys are talking about... Havent seen any topics by him.
Explain?


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

derp


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Hormones. <_<


You just gained respect for that post bro.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it's best you quit TBT.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Ummmm not really sure what you guys are talking about... Havent seen any topics by him.
> Explain?


He post *censored.2.0* spam topics with no meaning to get attention.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

BY PICKLE THIS THREAD SURE IS FUN.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rocky, maybe you just need to calm down, your just making everyone dislike you more. =[


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> BY PICKLE THIS THREAD SURE IS FUN.


Tea?


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> BY PICKLE THIS THREAD SURE IS FUN.


Oh shiz man you got dah pickles?
I want dah pickle.
Can i haz dah pickle?

Plox


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed so. Gnome sips from cup.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 5, 2010)

Go on a holiday.


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rocky, maybe you just need to calm down, your just making everyone dislike you more. =[


That sure does make sense.


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew get it off get it off


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pulls out banana and put's to sean's heart*

GIMME DAH PICKLE


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rocky, maybe you just need to calm down, your just making everyone dislike you more. =[


._.


----------



## RiiRii (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH HOW ABOUT ME?


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put poisen in it lolololololol


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

And I said I was going to change. I'm a lousy excuse of a member.

Seriously guys, I'm going to change.
I promise.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine man here it is! Gnome  hands Numbnuts the pickle.


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> What do you people want from me exactly?


For you to marry me and be my husband.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 5, 2010)

ur rock-hard luv


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> And I said I was going to change. I'm a lousy excuse of a member.
> 
> Seriously guys, I'm going to change.
> I promise.








-

In all seriousness, how?


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

On a lighter note..I'm hungry guys.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes.

Now what do I do with it .-.


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> And I said I was going to change. I'm a lousy excuse of a member.
> 
> Seriously guys, I'm going to change.
> I promise.


For the better or for the worse?

Because you took a change for the worse lately, and I was just wonderin..


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

fffffffuuuuuu


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

If no one's going to listen, then I might as well change, SECRETLY.


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> If no one's going to listen, then I might as well change, SECRETLY.


Does avi change mean attitude change?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman here me out: You're not a bad member. The only really general thing I dislike about you is that you feed off of attention. Instead of purposely getting attention you've got to stand out in someways.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman here me out: You're not a bad member. The only really general thing I dislike about you is that you feed off of attention. Instead of purposely getting attention you've got to stand out in someways.


AND HE'S A *censored.7.4*.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I won't be acting like an annoying prick anymore.

OR an attention whore.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> If no one's going to listen, then I might as well change, SECRETLY.


hey, uh, leave

Obviously no one wants you here


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're gay?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't put me down like that.
Seriously.


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that Jake was secretly a girl.

Muffun mindflunks


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gud.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman *here* me out: You're not a bad member. The only really general thing I dislike about you is that you feed off of attention. Instead of purposely getting attention you've got to stand out in someways.


wat


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 5, 2010)

What are you guys talking about? >_>


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


double wat


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo, I make one mistake.

Now get off my back woman!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hear, no here.


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> What are you guys talking about? >_>


How when Rockman changed his name from RockmanEXE to Rockman. he started being a attention beggar.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't like you, and if you'd like, I can put you down some more. Only if you'd like me to.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl how


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Your new avatar is cheerful.

But it's *censored.3.0*ing creepy.


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's this person.

Iz neva saws tem


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Countless topics like this.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like making friends, not enemies.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QNT3N.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's so comfortable <3


----------



## RiiRii (Jan 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen okay! The last thing Rockman wants is attention. He is just upset because some people on this site seem to be critizing him. It has nothing to with attention. Right now all he needs a a good friend to pat him on the back and tell him he has nothing to worry about. Seriously Rockman just needs some comforting right now...because he feels everyone is up against him and he doesnt know what to do to make it all stop. So just stop insulting him and making his life feel insignificent and worthless. Although im only his friend...I know him well enough to understand his feelings even though her refuses to talk to me right now! So please just leave him alone stop the insults and dont hurt him anymore...If you want to insult someone just insult me!


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*

Should have known. No *censored.2.0* Sherlock @ myself.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

inb4more*censored.2.0*


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> inb4more*censored.2.0*


Too late.


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> inb4more*censored.2.0*


We hit the more level a while ago.

Edit - Damn Muffin beat me. xD


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? You joined after I was banned. How would you know?


----------



## merinda! (Jan 5, 2010)

I always thought Rockman was Zexion.

:S


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> I always thought Rockman was Zexion.
> 
> :S


..


----------



## AndyB (Jan 5, 2010)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last thing he wants? Right, so this thread and the countless others aren't anything to do with attention? Nor again the times he said he'd leave before. On top of those, how about the stupid *censored.2.0* he just does in general?
I'd say he's looking for something, if it's not attention... then it's got to be a good slap!
I get that he needs a friend and all, but he does not help himself by doing this kind of thing. What he needs to do is think what he's really doing/posting.
Kudos to you to try and defend him, but not going to stop pretty much everyone here.


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my second account.


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a good or bad ...


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your first account?


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't know.

Nor do I want to tell everyone that doesn't know.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, seriously wat
I personally had nothing against Rock until he start attention whoring. I don't like attention whores. If he wanted to fix things he just needed to stop acting like such a *censored.1.2* on the forum and get his *censored.2.0* straight. First he says he isn't an attention whore then he puts it in his sig and avatar and acts like a complete *censored.1.2* resulting in more dislike towards him. He already lost his dignity the second time he attempted to leave TBT and came back, he has absolutely none left, and after this thread probably even less than what he had before. Now he's just attention whoring like some sad little emo kid who needs to grow up.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm his first


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockman Leveled Up!

Power - 34
Defense - 23
Stamina - 21
Dignity - -8874873289


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes there's times where you just dig your whole way to deep to get yourself out of and you can't go back. 

This is one of those times.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wta


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Dead topic is dead.

Shoo.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 5, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may not have been able to climb out for a while, but he could of at least get comfortable.
It'd be a long wait.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly
The more you try to get out of it the deeper you dig yourself in.

And lul zex


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW WHAT IT IS.

IT'S S-*shot*.


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Dead topic is dead.
> 
> Shoo.


Im not a pigeon! Don't shoo me!


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

k

Rockman: It's dead, huh? That must be why there's 12 pages. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

I apologize to everyone for being a *censored.3.0*ing attention whore.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 5, 2010)

this is...


----------



## merinda! (Jan 5, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you always saying your instead of you're?


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I apologize to everyone for being a *censored.3.0*ing attention whore.


Too late, you lost it.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I apologize to everyone for being a *censored.3.0*ing attention whore.


apologize sum moar!


----------



## ATWA (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apology not accepted


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For being a drama queen?

For acting like an insane little noob?

For what else?


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep going.

I'd like to hear this.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For not making me sum organic tea.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go green tea.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For making people mad that I never wanted to piss off.
For spamming the forum with my little PMS outbursts.
For everything I've done in the past to piss you off.

I apologize ...?


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE ME TEA DAMMIT


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jan 5, 2010)

Near every post Numner made in this topic has made me smile and/or laugh.

I say we take this thread in a new direction and just admire Numner.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get this fellow some tea, while you're at it.







ASIAN TEA.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Near every post Numner made in this topic has made me smile and/or laugh.
> 
> I say we take this thread in a new direction and just admire Numner.


:/

Err ... *makes green tea*


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Numner's alt?


Unknown turns into Sherlock Holmes.

LEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOY JEEEEENKINSSSSS

amidoinitrite


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Near every post Numner made in this topic has made me smile and/or laugh.
> 
> I say we take this thread in a new direction and just admire Numner.


I think I smell some lightning bout to strike a flame D:


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

... All is forgiven?


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahah. :3


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> ... All is forgiven?


Words can not cleanse sins.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 5, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Near every post Numner made in this topic has made me smile and/or laugh.
> 
> I say we take this thread in a new direction and just admire Numner.


BAD IDEA.

@Rockman. Chill out for a while, take a break.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

THERE'S A FGT ON THE STREET.

Unknown looks out the window.

Hey, I didn't know Numner lived near me...


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine now.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> THERE'S A FGT ON THE STREET.
> 
> Unknown looks out the window.
> 
> Hey, I didn't know Numner lived near me...


I'm gonna rape you in your sleep now that I know where you live 

Good luck tonight

>:3


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think Rockman is a pretty cool guy. eh apologizes and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not rape if I like it.


I'm gonna like it. =]


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it looks like dinner tonight.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 5, 2010)

o_e.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get me some while you're on your way here.

Chinese takeout should do.


----------



## RiiRii (Jan 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just confused in life a bit. And it doesnt help if people keep telling him he just wants attention. So he posted this topic just to get a little sympathy and maybe help him feel better. He is also probably bored maybe making random topics helps him get some of that bordum out im not sure. He thought he wasnt going to go back on the bell-tree again, but he did. He had his mind set on doing that because everyone keeps judging him on here. But he came back on here because he obviously likes this forumn and didnt want to leave. Sometimes you type before you think, its a mistake we all easily make. We type something we will regret...He probably made half these topics just because of his mood. He made this topic because he was depressed. He told everyone he was going to leave because he was mad at the moment. Some people think and act with their emotions...Its simple he's just acting without thinking he's only focused on his mood at that moment. Ive dont that before as well...and ive gotton myself yelled at because of it...He just needs a way to vent out all of his emotions. Thats something he needs to work on even if he doesnt think he's thinking with emotions. It would probably help him a lot more if people would just stop judging him for his emotion based actions. Because we all do that one time or another...and no one deserves to be judged upon that!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Riirii, it's cool now hun, I'm just chillin'


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

So, guys,


*<big><big><big><big><big><big>How's your social life?</big></big></big></big></big></big>*


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what, is Numner a hooker now?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> So, guys,
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>How's your social life?</big></big></big></big></big></big>*


Bad.


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay, he's just being himself.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and a pimp too.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome

/never had Chinese


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! I was reading this and...
Great Speech! XD
Meh I never knew him so I'll take him on as a friend


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have chinese.


They are delicious.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> So, guys,
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>How's your social life?</big></big></big></big></big></big>*


Meh.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> So, guys,
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big>How's your social life?</big></big></big></big></big></big>*


It's good.
Lots of friends :3

My ex wants me back though, and a bunch of guys want me >-<


----------



## RiiRii (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an accident okay Rockman. You probably didnt even realize what you were doing! Just relax its nothing to be ashamed of. We all do this every now and then. It happens. Im glad your feeling better!


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wai

I had Asians before but never Chinese .-.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You eat Asian people?



CANNIBAL. GTFO MAH THREAD.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 5, 2010)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no, but you see... he had said he was leaving so many times. 
So what I'll say is:
The Boy who cried wolf.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll eat your thread and all your little thigns too


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 5, 2010)

NO UNKNOWN, MAH THREAD


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## RiiRii (Jan 5, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got rid of the guys that wanted me!  Im so happy that they are finally gone! Logan was the worst. Luckily he finally deleted my phone number. And now he's not begging me for sex anymore!  IM SO HAPPY HE'S OUT OF MY LIFE!!!


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> NO UNKNOWN, MAH THREAD


I hi-jacked it, get over it.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna eat your thigns


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds hot.

I'll go get the gay priest, and we'll be off.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.-.

No not that, your thigns


----------



## Wish (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_o *runs away*


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gay priest has my thigns


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*goes to mug priest*


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BOTH RACIST AND GAYCIST. HAX


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

lol@girltalk

This is starting to disturb me.
/flees


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's black too.


So you can say,

"HOLY *censored.2.0*!".


----------



## Wesville (Jan 5, 2010)

i did the same thing last year...i made stupid topics, but my excuse was that i was still new to ACCF... but now ive learned from my mistakes and i have never made an irrelevant topic once in 1 year lol....ive also had my set of problems.  PEople once stole 300 TBT bells from me and i had to spend a week contacting administrators and the "thief", and i  soon got it back.  So all im saying is give him some time and im sure that he will change


----------



## AndyB (Jan 5, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lol@girltalk
> 
> This is starting to disturb me.
> /flees


Hey Coffee...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/s0JD8pOgD1s&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/s0JD8pOgD1s&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
>=D</div>


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL UR FUNY

CAN I HAZ U NUMBA

CUZ U FUNY LOL


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He admitted that he's attention hungry in PM.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he's correcting Sean, when he makes his own mistakes :T


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And in this thread for all to see.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have mistaces


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i c wat u did thar


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lier lier pants on fier


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDD:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! Gnome corrected me for saying dieing then Numner corrected Gnome for saying here then you corrected Numner for saying your Its a cycle I tell you!


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dying


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"it's" babe


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that's how it works. /ignorant


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did that on purpose showing all the mistakes that were corrected.
(dieing, your, here)

@Gnome D :


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dying
*you're
*hear


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and "it's"


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No *censored.2.0*.

@Numner Oh, didn't see that one.


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I win


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well shucks I guess you do! :O


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I demand a cookie.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then you should stab out your eyes Hub.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 5, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm all out you can go on Druley Lane and get a muffin. (spfail?)


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who


----------



## Numner (Jan 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

I'm so slow ;s


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

waitwatwho


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> waitwatwho


whenwherewhystfu


----------



## 8bit (Jan 5, 2010)

Were is Cake?


----------



## 8bit (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Karma


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


butwaitwutgtfo


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Were is Cake?


It's a lie.

Gtfo.


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lul


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you.


<3


----------



## 8bit (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Bye Karma :gyroiddance:


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 5, 2010)

I want your tender lovinn!


----------



## 8bit (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fftopic: lolz


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> I want your tender lovinn!


I WANT YOUR UGLY I WANT YOUR DISEASE

@Unknown BE THE MOTHER OF MY BABIES


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get out.


You're killing my brain cells, which I need.


----------



## 8bit (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL TRY EVEN THOUGH I'M A GUY.


----------



## 8bit (Jan 5, 2010)

Unknown said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry What I Don't Speak ******


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol'd.


That's english, thanks.


----------



## 8bit (Jan 5, 2010)

._. im cold.........


----------



## 8bit (Jan 5, 2010)

Who Wants To Come to my town


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Who Wants To Come to my town


gtfo noob.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, YOU TELL HIM, SEAN!


----------



## Shiny (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread is full of the funnies.


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

WTF??!?! @ Marlon


----------

